# First Annual Summer Car Show In East Los Angeles



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 on 1st street and rowan St LA 90022 (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles 
Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles 
All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Keep it pushin'...* :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

frank i posted this on the site
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> frank i posted this on the site
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Old memories east side car club La.Co.


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave homies big bad East Los always has the best shows n rides !


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MEXICA said:


> Suave homies big bad East Los always has the best shows n rides !


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Very cool event...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


Flyer?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bigf said:


> Save The Date (1st Annual Summer Time In ELA Car Show Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA On Sunday July 7th at The ELA Civic Center 4801 Third St LA 90022
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


El Camino's???


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> El Camino's???


If we get at least three :thumbsup:to make a category


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bigf said:


> If we get at least three :thumbsup:to make a category


Orale Gracias..


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans day Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 on 1st street and rowan St LA 90022 (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks Frank i would not be able to make july 7, wifes bday!

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> thanks Frank i would not be able to make july 7, wifes bday!
> 
> TTT


:h5:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:angel: RIP


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Firme. REFLECTIONS "SO. CAL." CAR CLUB will be there to support the OLD MEMORIES C.C. homies y familia.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks ramon


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans day Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 on 1st street and rowan St LA 90022 (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


  THE DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO NOV 10TH


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans day Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 on 1st street and rowan St LA 90022 (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best of show will be out there at your show going to be a good show!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Ralph B presents said:


> Best of show will be out there at your show going to be a good show!


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


bigf said:


> Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 on 1st street and rowan St LA 90022 (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles
> Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles
> All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
> Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy 4th of July...


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 on 1st street and rowan St LA 90022 (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles 
Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles 
All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

arriba


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Date change and location change New Date sunday nov 10th(Veterans Car Show In ELA Hosted By Old Memories Eastside Cc & VELA New location On Sunday November 10 3642 east 1st street (Same place that we had it last year on first and Rowan in East Los Angeles 
Trophies Will Be Awarded For The Following Categories Bombs 30s 40s 50s Original and street , Lowriders 60s 70s 80s 90s, All convertibles, All imports, all hot rods, motorcycles 
All Lowriders bicycles, all pedal cars and Trikes. A Three Foot trophy for Best in show car ,A A three-foot trophy for club participation(All cars must be flying a plaque )
Flyer coming soon :thumbsup: Move In Time 7AM - 11AM Cars $20 Motorcycles $15 Bicycles and pedal cars $10


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mrredchevy said:


> :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

TTT FOR OLD MEMORIES


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigf said:


> :thumbsup:


​ yuppp x2 ~T~T~T~


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Will there be a spot for a 2005 PT Cruiser "Spider-Man Edition" ?????


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

slimer said:


> View attachment 702577
> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

bigf said:


>


TTT....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bigf said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.T. FOR OLD MEMORIES....:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

rcota said:


> T.T.T. FOR OLD MEMORIES....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:​OLD MEMORIES CC...TTT


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Never got a answer, will there be a category for a 2005 PT Cruiser?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

S-Man said:


> Never got a answer, will there be a category for a 2005 PT Cruiser?


If we get at least two cars we will sorry


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

THIS WEEKEND


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bigf said:


> THE DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO NOV 10TH


 *TOO THE TOP...*


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt this weekend


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you there at 8


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

This sunday


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

very good car show, Old Memories (EASTSIDE) did a great job and thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders who showed up
click here for more pics...http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Together LA og had a great time, thanks to Old Memories great show:thumbsup:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> very good car show, Old Memories (EASTSIDE) did a great job and thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders who showed up
> click here for more pics...http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Nice Pics..Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CarStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

a few pictures from the event. Met Paul at this event, nice guy and very helpful. I'll see you guys at the december toy drive. 
check out http://www.lacarstyle.com for more pics of this event. I'll be updating with more pics each day...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LA CarStyle said:


> View attachment 888130
> View attachment 888138
> View attachment 888146
> View attachment 888154
> ...


Nice Pics.:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

LA CarStyle said:


> View attachment 888130
> View attachment 888138
> View attachment 888146
> View attachment 888154
> ...


nice meeting you too bro, good pics!


----------



## LA CarStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks to all the clubs and solo riders who came out to support:thumbsup::h5: hope see all of you next year . Lets keep it going:thumbsup: its our 2nd year and growing had 170 entries:h5: ( so we can get Whittier Blvd.)


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lalo2 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice car show Bigf... This is Eddie with the 61 you had in your shop....get at me.....


----------

